
Hulu Shaves $2 Off The Monthly Price Of Hulu Plus, Will Refund Early Adopters - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/17/hulu-shaves-2-off-the-monthly-price-of-hulu-plus-will-refund-early-adopters/
======
larsberg
I'd rather they charge more and actually get rid of the commercials. After the
spoilings from Netflix and Crunchyroll, the Hulu ads really annoy me.

Especially that far-too-loud little piggy Geico commercial.

~~~
mortenjorck
I'm guessing their research was showing their audience was more price-
sensitive than anything, but I wonder if this isn't just a hidden element of
price they are failing to take into account. I've seen this sentiment echoed
over and over, that people would subscribe if it meant spending more per month
to avoid ads.

~~~
IgorPartola
So why not provide a three tier system? Free, plus and no commercials. I will
put this out there: I will pay as much as I would for cable for no commercials
+ all the seasons of all the major shows. In my area that's around $50/mo.

------
adamc
My interpretation of this is that the service isn't doing as well as they'd
hoped. I haven't subscribed, largely because I refuse to pay to watch
commercials. (I know, you do that on cable. We cut cable a while ago in favor
of Netflix...)

------
pavs
Hulu is another one of those great ideas that lost its track. I am not going
to pay money to watch ad-sponsored show. I don't even watch freemium Hulu when
they have ads.

~~~
chopsueyar
Once I became accustomed to Netflix streaming, it was very difficult to
rationalize paying for ad-sponsored streaming, particularly if it is being
broadcasted OTA for free (and available sooner).

They should double(or triple) the price and drop the ads.

~~~
steveklabnik
My parents have never had cable, my mom is pretty hardcore anti-anything-
thats-not-pbs. One time I mentioned seeing a funny commercial while I was at
someone's house, "Wait... doesn't he have cable? Why are there commercials if
they're paying for it?"

I used to tell that story and laugh at her, now I tell that story and laugh at
me. :/

------
chopsueyar
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005&nm_mc=OTC-
Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Video+Devices+++TV+Tuners-_-
SiliconDust-_-15327005)

------
ck2
At that price you could buy a TV series DVD set each month and have many hours
of ad-free viewing.

And then have it to re-watch sometime in the future.

Here's hoping netflix doesn't start to think ads are good idea.

~~~
smallegan
A TV Series DVD set usually has a suggested retail price of between
$45-60...and you can generally find them on sale for no less than $15-25. That
is over 2x the cost for a DVD set and you get stuck watching one show.

------
xyzzyb
I'd love it, but their "currently on air" selection is much too limited, more
limited than the free version.

